# Favorite TV show ?



## davidthomas12 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey friend's i like to watch the online TV show or latest and new episodes online in my free time.After having a busy schedule when i ever have free time i like to watch the TV show for relaxing our self............


----------



## johnathon (Sep 20, 2012)

My favorite Tv shows are:
America's got talent, American Idol, How I met your mother, Minute to Win it, NCIS, Lost, Moment Of Truth.


----------



## twm2wyat (Sep 29, 2012)

My favorite tv shows are:

Dollhouse
Eureka
CSI
30 Rock
Homeland
Weeds


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

I like history chanles very much, and as a show, i like eureka.


----------



## austin (Oct 16, 2012)

Stargate:Universe


----------



## nwi9waldrof (Nov 8, 2012)

Revenge and Homeland are my favorite TV Shows.


----------



## shearing123 (Nov 10, 2012)

My favorite TV show is Two and half men...


----------



## RubyJones (Dec 13, 2012)

Simpsons, Family guy and Gossip girl...


----------



## quailroger93 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey Guys! Could I join in the discussion? Well, I used to watch shows that has a category of entertainment and I prefer to watch American Idol and many more.


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 14, 2012)

American Idol is no good for me, this is kinda boring now, sorry for it, but those contestants are really talented, I just miss the show with Simon. It's like there's no thrill now.


----------



## quailroger93 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not really into shows with Simon but for sure this brings entertainment to the viewers. Sorry men that show is not boring for me...


----------



## up12zzbet (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok , we're cool dude, just enjoy your show, that would be fun..  Just don't stick your self to the program that keeps you sensual, if you know what I mean..  haha


----------



## quailroger93 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah,. I actually cope it up. Anyways, that's your opinion and there's no problem about that.


----------



## HonnyBunny (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is none other than “The Carrie Diaries” it’s quite interesting.


----------



## barnabus (Feb 9, 2013)

Heroes
Fringe
Beign Human


----------



## goalssen (Feb 21, 2013)

Lately I am pretty into American Dad. Kinda like the characters more than the ones in Family Guy.
And I really find recent The Simpsons episodes quite boring.


----------



## Donald Robertson (Mar 1, 2013)

My favourite TV show has got be Top Gear (UK). I love cars, it's a subject that fascinates me and i love these guys, they are just hilarious. Can't beat Top Gear, as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## briangriffin (May 1, 2013)

I love to watch TV Shows, watched so many to till date but Mr Bean is my favorite of all.


----------

